# Gen Pharma Labs



## heavy

----


----------



## ORACLE

I'm using the Testosterone Enanthate and i've made alot of strength gains on it.  315lbs on incline bench starting from 245lbs in 5 weeks ain't nothing to frown at.


----------



## wolfyEVH

oracle said:
			
		

> I'm using the Testosterone Enanthate and i've made alot of strength gains on it.  315lbs on incline bench starting from 245lbs in 5 weeks ain't nothing to frown at.




70 lbs in 5 weeks??!?!?!?!


----------



## ORACLE

yeah i did the 315 for 3 reps last night and my 5th week started on Friday


----------



## ORACLE

Here's some other improvements that i noted.  All of these are done as a last set of 3 and i'm in the 5th week now.  I'm not trying to take the thread i'm just showing my personal improvements while using Gen-Pharma gear

straight bar curl:  start 95lbs currently 135lbs 
Incline barbell bench:  start 245lbs currentlty 315lbs 
Dumbbell flat bench:  start 90lbs each currently 115lbs each for reps
Deadlift:  start 225lbs currently 315lbs
Squats:  start 225lbs currently 365lbs
Skull Crushers using EZ curl bar: start 115lbs currently 165lbs


----------



## ORACLE

i forgot to mention that my weight went from 167lbs to 188 lbs and i was running it with danabol


----------



## ORACLE

On my last cycle i got up to 198lbs. on this one i'm trying to break 200lbs.  I should be able to do it considering i have 9 weeks left to go.


----------



## DragonRider

oracle said:
			
		

> Here's some other improvements that i noted.  All of these are done as a last set of 3 and i'm in the 5th week now.  I'm not trying to take the thread i'm just showing my personal improvements while using Gen-Pharma gear
> 
> straight bar curl:  start 95lbs currently 135lbs
> Incline barbell bench:  start 245lbs currentlty 315lbs
> Dumbbell flat bench:  start 90lbs each currently 115lbs each for reps
> Deadlift:  start 225lbs currently 315lbs
> Squats:  start 225lbs currently 365lbs
> Skull Crushers using EZ curl bar: start 115lbs currently 165lbs


Those are impressive numbers O. I have never made those kind of weight jumps. Good for you.


----------



## ORACLE

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Those are impressive numbers O. I have never made those kind of weight jumps. Good for you.



Thanks DR i've been really pushing myself in this cycle.  I've been keeping my rest periods under 1 1/2 min between sets, i incorporated legs after all these years of not working them, Basically balls to the wall effort.


----------



## ronnier38930

The word Alcohol is spelled wrong on the Vial. They have spelled it "alcohole"


----------



## TexasCreed

yeah, the maker aint the best speller, but who is?? lol

i can vouch for these as well, good shit


----------



## ronnier38930

I wasn't saying it was bad gear.  I only hear good things about the gear

check your PM


----------



## Robin Hood

oracle said:
			
		

> Here's some other improvements that i noted.  All of these are done as a last set of 3 and i'm in the 5th week now.  I'm not trying to take the thread i'm just showing my personal improvements while using Gen-Pharma gear
> 
> straight bar curl:  start 95lbs currently 135lbs
> Incline barbell bench:  start 245lbs currentlty 315lbs
> Dumbbell flat bench:  start 90lbs each currently 115lbs each for reps
> Deadlift:  start 225lbs currently 315lbs
> Squats:  start 225lbs currently 365lbs
> Skull Crushers using EZ curl bar: start 115lbs currently 165lbs



SHIT!!!...How come YOU guys can workout with so heavy weights....I battle just to do it with HALF the weights..


----------



## BIGSARGE

Impressive Jump O. But Ur Still Weak. Haha


----------



## ORACLE

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Impressive Jump O. But Ur Still Weak. Haha



BASTARD!!!!


----------



## heavy

chris 1 said:
			
		

> Guys I cant spell I never went to english class. I was always in the gym. But I am good with math. I will fix the lables. Your the first person to see that I have been getting rid of those with that lable on it for about 4 months. Know one saw it .



Its all good bro...its whats in the vial that counts, not whats spelled right or wrong on the label.


----------



## DragonRider

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> SHIT!!!...How come YOU guys can workout with so heavy weights....I battle just to do it with HALF the weights..



You will find that as you put on muscular bodyweight the amount of weight you push goes up proportionately. Gaining weight is a very important part of the equation.


----------



## ORACLE

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You will find that as you put on muscular bodyweight the amount of weight you push goes up proportionately. Gaining weight is a very important part of the equation.



the more you grow the more weight you'll be able to push.  With my body size a guy told me that i should be able to do 405lb on the incline.  I was like


----------



## DragonRider

oracle said:
			
		

> the more you grow the more weight you'll be able to push.  With my body size a guy told me that i should be able to do 405lb on the incline.  I was like


Some people are pretty stupid about it. You can't determine how much someone else will be able to push as they gain weight. It is individual for each person. But think about it and I'm sure you will agree that you push more weight at over 200 than you did at 185.


----------



## wolfyEVH

chris 1 said:
			
		

> Oracle I dont know to many guys who bench 405 on an incline without a spotter lifting it for them.




my roomate is throwin up about 375 for reps on incline right now.....he's 6'4" and 315 lbs though.  Im still at a week 200 for reps on incline


----------



## ORACLE

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> my roomate is throwin up about 375 for reps on incline right now.....he's 6'4" and 315 lbs though.  Im still at a week 200 for reps on incline



can someone call wolfy the waaambulance


----------



## wolfyEVH

oracle said:
			
		

> can someone call wolfy the waaambulance




lol...thing is though, i could care less what i bench.  I leave my ego at the door when i train.  Just because someone benches more than me, doesn't mean they can kick the shit outta me!  I only train to look good for myself, and for my girl...thats it


----------



## ORACLE

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> lol...thing is though, i could care less what i bench.  I leave my ego at the door when i train.  Just because someone benches more than me, doesn't mean they can kick the shit outta me!  I only train to look good for myself, and for my girl...thats it



typical wuss statement. just messing with you bro


----------



## wolfyEVH

oracle said:
			
		

> typical wuss statement. just messing with you bro




no prob......everyone thinks they're a badass behind the keyboard...


----------



## ORACLE

chris 1 said:
			
		

> I used to have a big bench for my weight 475 for reps on the flat 405 for reps on the incline I was only 225 but I tore my pec . Now i cant bench shit it is deppressing



That sounds like a fishing story....it was "THIS BIG" but it got away....lol j/k


----------



## BIGSARGE

Ur All A Bunch Of Pansies. Anyway Im On The Gen Pharma Tren Right Now Just Finished The First Week So Ill Let U Guys Know How It Is In About A Week. Tren Usually Kicks In For Me On The Second Week.


----------



## Robin Hood

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> lol...thing is though, i could care less what i bench.  I leave my ego at the door when i train.  Just because someone benches more than me, doesn't mean they can kick the shit outta me!  I only train to look good for myself, and for my girl...thats it


WAY TO GO WOLFY


----------



## Robin Hood

Funny...i can bench 1000lbs in a whore house with my hands tied behind my back....he he he


----------



## ronnier38930

I bench so damn much that I had to have my bar custom made out of chromeoly-mangenese-flat iron #43.5 with a touch of hemaglobin  Just so it would not bend !!!!


----------



## jasonisdn

*gen pharma*

i have a question about your anadrol 50mg tabs. i started them on tuesday and was planning on running them for a term of 4 weeks then 250 with deca after that igf r1. can i run your ana longer than 4 weeks without worry?


----------



## DragonRider

jasonisdn said:
			
		

> i have a question about your anadrol 50mg tabs. i started them on tuesday and was planning on running them for a term of 4 weeks then 250 with deca after that igf r1. can i run your ana longer than 4 weeks without worry?


This question would better be addressed in the private forum.


----------



## imdaman1

jasonisdn said:
			
		

> i have a question about your anadrol 50mg tabs. i started them on tuesday and was planning on running them for a term of 4 weeks then 250 with deca after that igf r1. can i run your ana longer than 4 weeks without worry?



The answer is.....No!


----------



## Thekiller

hi sorry to jump in but was your Tren E made by Gen Pharma?

cheers


----------

